# Orlando Magic @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> Orlando (17-22) at Philadelphia (21-20) 7:00 pm EST
> 
> PHILADELPHIA (Ticker) -- The Orlando Magic hope to maintain their best run of the season when they visit the Philadelphia 76ers on Thursday.
> 
> ...













```
[b]Orlando Magic[/b]
Record: 	17 - 22 (.436)
Standings: 	Third, Southeast
At Home: 	12 - 9
At Road: 	5 - 13
Streak: 	W 4

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	92.9 	Opp PPG: 	95.2
FG%: 	.458 	Opp FG%: 	.452
RPG: 	41.2 	Opp RPG: 	37.9

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Hill, G 	11 	16.8 	4.5 	2.6
Francis, S 	33 	16.3 	4.8 	5.5
Howard, D 	39 	15.0 	12.6 	1.4
Nelson, J 	37 	13.8 	3.0 	4.4
Turkoglu, H 	38 	13.6 	4.0 	2.1
```











```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]
Record: 	21 - 20 (.512)
Standings: 	Second, Atlantic
At Home: 	14 - 7
At Road: 	7 - 13
Streak: 	W 3

[b]Season[/b]  
PPG: 	101.3 	Opp PPG: 	102.0
FG%: 	.458 	Opp FG%: 	.458
RPG: 	41.8 	Opp RPG: 	43.4

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Iverson, A 	41 	33.5 	3.4 	7.4
Webber, C 	39 	19.3 	10.0 	3.1
Iguodala, A 	41 	12.0 	6.0 	2.7
Korver, K 	41 	11.7 	4.0 	2.5
Dalembert, S 	28 	9.1 	10.1 	0.6
```
LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Come on we need this game.....Make it 4 in a row......We're gaining on New Jersey....They lost last night.......We need this baby :banana: :banana: :banana: 

My Predicition

Sixers 106
Magic 95


GOOOOOO SIXERS :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hopefully the incident with Nailon won't affect the team tonight! Would be nice to get a 4th win and get even closer to NJ. Go Sixers!

My prediction:

Sixers 104
Magic 97


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We're on another one of our streaks, I just hope it doesn't end tonight. We are going to need Dalembert to play good defense on Howard and try his best to keep him off the boards. I think if Howard is neutralized some what we can take this easily.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Noob said:


> Hopefully the incident with Nailon won't affect the team tonight! Would be nice to get a 4th win and get even closer to NJ. Go Sixers!
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> ...


How can it? He never plays.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

alleninsf said:


> How can it? He never plays.


I don't mean it like that. Despite him not playing much, he's still a teammate to the rest of the guys and things like this can still have an affect on people that are friends. I know that many of the Sixers consider him to be one of the funniest guys on the team, always making them laugh and so on. There's more to a team than what happens on the court.

Edit: To add to this, when one of my best friends younger brothers died, I couldn't get my head around playing for weeks, it affected my game majorly. I know the situations between the two aren't the same, but what I'm trying to say is that there's always a mental side to things as well as a physical.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes he's right. You can get mentally disturbed, this can lead to distractions. Maurice Cheeks considers himself a coach/ and a friend. So he can disturbed and so on. Luckily Billy King's not in the locker-room, or no one would have the guts to put the feelings behind them.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Noob said:


> I don't mean it like that. Despite him not playing much, he's still a teammate to the rest of the guys and things like this can still have an affect on people that are friends. I know that many of the Sixers consider him to be one of the funniest guys on the team, always making them laugh and so on. There's more to a team than what happens on the court.
> 
> Edit: To add to this, when one of my best friends younger brothers died, I couldn't get my head around playing for weeks, it affected my game majorly. I know the situations between the two aren't the same, but what I'm trying to say is that there's always a mental side to things as well as a physical.


Point taken.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Gametime fellas, League pass is dope...Buy it EVERYONE.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Gametime fellas, League pass is dope...Buy it EVERYONE.


Another Home game.....Another night of listening to the opposing announcers :curse: thats the only thing that ticks me off about League pass


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixers looking lazier then usual on D...haha thats saying a lot too..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Started off slow playin pretty damn well now tho

Nice finish by Iggy 26-25 Philly (Iggy on the line shooting one)


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with you on having to here the opposing team's commentary..they are just all over the sixers D. They spent literally like 10 mins just talking **** about how bad the sixers D is. Yet haven't said a word about how garbage their team is on both ends.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dwight is abusing Sammy...Badly. We are scoring with ease to counteract.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I love the fact they are trying out Sammy and Hunter on the floor at the same time ive been wondering for a long time when they would jus try it sometime

32-28 Sixers after 1


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

So Randolph has a hurt foot correct? Whens his expected return?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im laughin my *** of at these announcers actin like they are the inside scoop of Philly talking about Iverson getting traded be4 the game and actin like they know what went on in the locker room after the Washington game hahah F these guys


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

9 down at half time, time to step it up a bit after the break.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Down 9 at half

Ugly 2nd Qtr but hey being down early has worked out for us lately since they all said we cant keep a lead might as well come from behind right? :biggrin:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Sixers are a fast run away from gettin back in this one.Being down 9 sucks but its not like we are getting run over out there. Look for a good second half.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Down 9 at half
> 
> Ugly 2nd Qtr but hey being down early has worked out for us lately since they all said we cant keep a lead might as well come from behind right? :biggrin:




Yeah I hope that happens cause we're playing like crap on both ends of the floor in the 2nd :curse:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Im laughin my *** of at these announcers actin like they are the inside scoop of Philly talking about Iverson getting traded be4 the game and actin like they know what went on in the locker room after the Washington game hahah F these guys



I thought I was the only one that caught that......I was like WTF is up with these idoits


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I thought I was the only one that caught that......I was like WTF is up with these idoits


If i hear them say they are calling it the Iverson Fatigue one more time im going to the game in Orlando and then hunting them down afterwards


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Qoute from the annoucer this game "I sound like I know what I'm talking about...I really have no idea..."


Couldn't be more true.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Qoute from the annoucer this game "I sound like I know what I'm talking about...I really have no idea..."
> 
> 
> Couldn't be more true.


LOL damn you i was gonna post the same thing


but i was gonna end it with well at least he was 50% right :clap:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Is it me or do the Sixers take the 1st half off on D EVERY game? Hahah they always step it up after half. It still baffles me.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Im laughin my *** of at these announcers actin like they are the inside scoop of Philly talking about Iverson getting traded be4 the game and actin like they know what went on in the locker room after the Washington game hahah F these guys



Its like they're trying to start friction.....Did you just hear them say that Webber was complaining in an article that Iverson has the ball to much.....Will someone just kill these announcers already


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

ESPN Gamecast crashed on me again, so it's back to the NBA Scoreboard for me. Keep me posted guys, that thing is slow as hell!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

5 point game AI is drawing fouls at will, Sixers half court sets got the Magic struggling. Nice little run we are making. Sammy is non-existent. Hunter is doing alright in his place.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Gotta love Hunters work ethic we got to keep giving him minutes hes working his *** off in there

O btw did anyone see how deep Korvers 3 was my god

Sixers down 3 end of 3rd


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Korver hits a DEEP 3 to cut it to one Hedo comes back and hits a jumper with time expiring to make it 3. Sixers got the edge goin to the 4th if you ask me...the announcers of course feel differently


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cut it back down to 1 Iggys comin up clutch right now


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Tie game


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome, come on Sixers, you can win this!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers open up 4 pt lead


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Bull**** foul and Sammys gone


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Sixers doing an excellent job on the boards on Dwight Howard. I haven't seen him struggling like he has all year getting the boards.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

So many close games..this one is giving me a heart attack.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well Korver had a chance to seal it and missed the open 3 

1 pt game 1:21 left


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

They called a timeout to what..kill like 2 seconds and throw it outta bounds...2 missed FTs a miss then its their ball.****KKKKK he hits it for 3.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Webber ties it for us.AI hurt in the middle of the play...SCARY ****.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

One STOP just ONE!!!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Webber playing like a man possesed right now.!!!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

C-Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Did we get the stop?


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> C-Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


I'm guessing thats a yes, haha. Come on!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn man what a play hes gotta make that ****ttttt

Allen should be ready to go again in OT


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

yes, perfect final play fopr us with 1.4 left..korver got a good look but rimmed out. OT again.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Noob said:


> I'm guessing thats a yes, haha. Come on!


yah webber came up with a huge block on a driving Turkalu or however the hell you spell his name


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

AI rolled his ankle on howards foot, he's not 100% right now, limping. Its up to the rest of the team right now.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Garity with back to back 3's...trouble...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheeks....what have i told you.....when Korvers not making his shots hes a waste of a man out there :curse:

now you have to leave him in cuz were down 6


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm really tired, it's 2:40am here, thinking about hitting the sack and checking up on the game in the morning seeing as all I'm doing right now is refreshing this thread and the NBA Scoreboard. Ah, sod it, I can wait a few minutes longer I guess.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ai 2 driving layups in a row..2 points game..howard put back...4 point game. Ai jumper 2 point game..


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Allens showin hes a soldier keeping us alive singlehandedly **** an ankle injury cant slow him down


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Stop calling timeouts, I'm shattered!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

CWEBB AND 1 chance to tie...francis fouls out!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Huge play by Webber stupid play by Francis if he didnt lean in he would of got the charge


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

foul in the act by salmons..first foul shot goes...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

****! 4 point game...30secs left..sixers ball


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Webber was doing such a good job on him but didnt box him out at the worst possible time


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

IGGY catches an oop on the inbound... magic miss on the other end and get an O rebound...turk on the line..


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hits both...game pretty much over


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Should of had Hunter in the game god damn we shouldnt of lost this game


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

It sucks Korver caught outta postition for 2 rebs which cost us our shot..Guess those are the breaks..I blame this lose on Sammy's play though. Can't win em all i guess.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Damn  nevermind, keep our heads up and lets get the next one.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Off to bed anyways, cheers for the updates all, much appreciated.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Good game guys.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Another game we should've won. 

Boston got a roster shake-up; when are we gonna get ours?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Another game we should've won.
> 
> Boston got a roster shake-up; when are we gonna get ours?


We need one and We need one now I dont really care who we have to get rid of anymore as long as it aint Allen granted if Iggy goes it better be a damn good deal but as for Korver or Sammy wouldnt bother me a bit Im starting to realize Korver isnt the only 3 pt shooter that can hit them consistently and Sammys cant stay in a game long enough to reach his potential god damn sorry maybe this is just a rant out of frustration but make a DAMN TRADE


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Korver had an off game, if he played his normal game we probably would've won. Don't bash Korver for one bad game, he's been pretty consistant the entire season. Of course everybody will have a few bad games in a season.


----------

